# piedmont results



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2015)

How's the hunt going?


----------



## dbean43 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm heading up with my dad tomorrow to scout or is that even legal? Any advice on where to start looking . Coming from valdosta


----------



## dbean43 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh I mean scouting for the gun hunt next week.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken there's a Primitive Weapons hunt going on right now. You won't be able to scout until Sunday.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 30, 2015)

I talked to a buddy. He said 7 of them had killed 6 but no rutting yet.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I talked to a buddy. He said 7 of them had killed 6 but no rutting yet.



Hopefully they'll be getting fired up by next week when I get there. Tell your buddies I said congrats and to save me a couple lol.


----------



## deer588 (Oct 30, 2015)

*piedmont*

I hunted there last two days had a nice 8pt come from behind me couldn't get a shot yesterday morning saw one this morning about 9:40 left at 10:30 few shots I think yesterday was the day lots of shooting when I left today the count was at 130 killed


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Saw some good rutting activity thursday and friday.  Saw a nice buck chasing and grunting at 11:45 yesterday and had a nice 8 come by @ 11 thursday  cruising .  Lots of small bucks at camp or should I say trash heads.  It would be awesome if they would make one of the Piedmont hunts quality buck.  That place would be phenomenal after just one year of letting the small ones walk.   I will be back there week after next and im willing to bet I will be the only one out of 1200 hunters with stick and string.


----------



## Close Proximity (Oct 31, 2015)

Bowdawg said:


> Saw some good rutting activity thursday and friday.  Saw a nice buck chasing and grunting at 11:45 yesterday and had a nice 8 come by @ 11 thursday  cruising .  Lots of small bucks at camp or should I say trash heads.  It would be awesome if they would make one of the Piedmont hunts quality buck.  That place would be phenomenal after just one year of letting the small ones walk.   I will be back there week after next and im willing to bet I will be the only one out of 1200 hunters with stick and string.



Amen!!!!!!


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 31, 2015)

11 Pt.  Thursday Morning


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice buck, congrats fournotchhunter.


----------



## Forshaw3 (Nov 2, 2015)

Heading down on Wednesday to set up camp and hang stands. Hope the rain will hold off and it be a good week.


----------

